# My APBT Kobe



## byoung1980 (Oct 23, 2012)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Really enjoyed the pictures byoung1980! Thanks for sharing your beautiful boy. 

Joe


----------



## byoung1980 (Oct 23, 2012)

jttar said:


> Really enjoyed the pictures byoung1980! Thanks for sharing your beautiful boy.
> 
> Joe


Thank you

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## Pop11 (Feb 13, 2016)

Great looking dog!


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Very handsome guy thanks for sharing!


----------



## byoung1980 (Oct 23, 2012)

Rudy4747 said:


> Very handsome guy thanks for sharing!


Thank you

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Love his face in the last one on the tree stump! He's very handsome, thanks for sharing him with us!!


----------



## byoung1980 (Oct 23, 2012)

Just another pic i took of him this morning

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

He has a nice face  very handsome


----------



## byoung1980 (Oct 23, 2012)

More pic of Kobe snd his mew littlr brother Julius. Julius is a English Mastiff.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Look at that pups paws! You are going to have two LARGE dogs, LOL. They couldn't be cuter. Thanks for the new pictures. How are they getting along so far?

Joe


----------



## byoung1980 (Oct 23, 2012)

jttar said:


> Look at that pups paws! You are going to have two LARGE dogs, LOL. They couldn't be cuter. Thanks for the new pictures. How are they getting along so far?
> 
> Joe


Kobe is tolerating him, he coming around. Hes put the pup in his place a couple times, which was prob needed, lol. I have a feeling they will be best buds.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Love it! I was raised with Chihuahuas and English Mastiffs, they're such a joy to raise and be around (mastiffs). That's going to be interesting to watch their friendship develop.


----------



## byoung1980 (Oct 23, 2012)

Had to take him for a ride. He loves going anywhere as long im there.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Beautiful eyes! So cute, so is Julius!! Great pair.


----------

